# Humidor Plans



## scienceismylife (Mar 29, 2009)

Anybody know of any simple to follow Humidor Plans? I'm kinda new and was looking for something simple I could for fathers day. Thanks


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Try these: 
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/FWNPDFfree/humidor.pdf

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_improvement/furniture/1273156.html


----------



## scienceismylife (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------

